# Okay, who else is enjoying Hudson and Rex?



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Am becoming a big fan of the Canadian TV series, Hudson and Rex, about a police detective in St. John's, Newfoundland and his canine partner, Rex! Anyone else watching it? He's a GORGEOUS dog!

The dog's registered name is Diesel vom Burginwald, and he's from a Canadian kennel: Burgimwald

Here's the listing for the show on IMDB:Hudson & Rex (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb

For the most part, the dog has shown pretty normal behaviour for a police dog throughout the series. The most glaring exception I've seen so far was a recent episode when the dog recognize the similarity between two pieces of handwriting on the computer screen... 

Edit: looks like their website needs updating. Their main (and only) stud dog was born in 2007! 😮


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I want to but we don’t get it here.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

I've wanted to for a long while but haven't found a channel for it. I know the breeder though and he's excellent!


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been watching since it began, love "Rex" and can see such a progression in his training and skills. The writing and acting in the show, not so much but I enjoy Rex enough to put up with it. My cousin's neighbour got a vom Burgimwald pup a couple of months back, is super pleased with her. The breeder is very particular about who gets their pups and puts a lot of time into them.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

We watch it fairly often, kind of a cheesy show and Rex always has to jump off something to take the bd guys down but never seems to actually touch him, n growl and no hold but I suppose that keep it GSD and family friendly.

PS

I was thinking Rex is starting to look like he's being fed a bit too well on the show


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

WNGD said:


> We watch it fairly often, kind of a cheesy show and Rex always has to jump off something to take the bd guys down but never seems to actually touch him, n growl and no hold but I suppose that keep it GSD and family friendly.
> 
> PS
> 
> ...


Agreed on the second but. A little chunky


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Sadly I bet if they kept Rex at a lean weight viewers would probably complain he's being starved. Most regular people's dogs are fat. My mom's dogs were all fat. It was like talking to a wall ! lol


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, chunky or not, I still think he and John make a VERY handsome team! 💕 And it's nice to see a show line GSD without that horrible roach in its back!

In one recent episode, he did bite the bad guy, and tear a piece off his sleeve. And yeah, the scripts are a little cheesy, but I've seen worse, and I still enjoy it!


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

A real life story hope this dog got steak he deserves it









Police Dog Helps Rescue Missing Person in Search Through Deep Snow


He was "pulling through the woods like a freight train." That's how RCMP dog handler Corporal Jason Muzzerall ...




vocm.com


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I will have to check it out a handsome team indeed!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Jenny, unfortunately, I think it's available in Canada only. It's a Canadian series.

Well, Rex may be carrying a little bit more weight than is good for him, but darn it, he sure looked very good - and agile - running and jumping in this latest episode! He jumped from the ground to the landing of a small staircase with no difficulty at all, not something a dog could do if it were really overweight!

As far as I can tell from the credits, and information available online, he doesn't have a double, and does all the 'acting' himself, unlike the Littlest Hobo show, where Eisenman used 4 dogs that were very similar in appearance, but had different strengths for the different tasks they were needed to do.

Oops, he DOES have other dogs that sometimes double for him! 'Hudson & Rex': Charming canine actor challenges us to look at animal labour.


----------

